# Sport



## utsnorthsidefc (Sep 9, 2014)

UTS Northside Futsal Club is a representative Futsal club based on the Northern Beaches & North Shore of Sydney NSW, competing in the NSW Premier League. UTS Northside Futsal Club also provides a competitive environment for senior players in both men and women who wish to compete at one of the highest levels of Futsal in Australia. We are looking for experienced players and coached ...


----------

